# Can you freeze chevre..?



## ZipperDoo (Apr 18, 2010)

Can fresh made chevre be sealed and frozen without sacrificing any flavor/consistency...? Before or after being seasoned/flavored?

Thanks!

ETA: 

Just realized I posted this in the wrong section... Are posts moveable? If not I'll scramble and repost in the appropriate section.  Sorry/thanks again! lol


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They say you can freeze chevre. I don't like the texture afterwards, it makes it dry and crumbly, in might be all right for cooking, or maybe in the dog's food. Maybe I did it wrong.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I freeze mine all the time, BEFORE any seasoning is added, including salt. What I do to make it less crumbly is thaw it in the fridge for a couple days then let it sit out to room temp and mix it til smooth, adding a tablespoon of milk helps as well.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep like Liz said, store is plain with no seasonings, especially no salt since that will change the texture and consistency of the cheese as it sits in the freezer.


----------



## ZipperDoo (Apr 18, 2010)

Wonderful, thank you everyone.


----------

